# Your Favorite Type(s) Of Pasta?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A simple poll. Perhaps Rossini might have a say if he was alive today too! 

Which one(s) do you enjoy most?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like pain old spaghetti, bow ties and spirals.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Considering his waistline, I'd love to hear Rossini's opinion on pasta.

Anyway, I voted other, because my favorite is gnocchi. Though they are filling, they are wonderful.

Edit: I have to pay respects to orecchiette. Those shells are perfect with ground meat and any chunky sauce


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

so who knew one could eat pasta for breakfast......cook some Acini De Pepe(pastina) and strain, and warm milk-butter-sugar...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

one can add a few also tagliatelle, perciatelli, capellini, linguine....just trying to help..
we used to make 8"~ crepes then use those for cannelloni-stuffed w/ meat and ricotta etc...


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll be honest, I've never really understood the fascination with different types of pasta. In my mind the pasta is just a vehicle for getting the sauce to my mouth (or my clothing in some cases lol). The sauce is where most of the flavor is. If the sauce is good I really don't care what kind of pasta it has in it.
That being said, my preference is for stuffed pasta because it does actually bring some flavor to the dish. Tortellini is probably my favorite.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, the taste of the pasta itself is the same for any given wheat and method of making it. It's just a presentation of the pasta. The sauce and oils are what count.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I really like spaghetti Caruso, plus cannelloni and lasagna (not on the list). As for Rossini, maybe Beethoven didn't think he ate pasta at all. "If Dame Fortune had not given him a pretty talent and amiable melodies by the bushel, what he learned at school would have brought him nothing but potatoes for his big belly."


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Different shapes hold different types of sauces well. E.g., peas nicely settle into the orecchiette cavities, creamy sauces go well with fettuccine.

Plus, the texture makes a big differences. The experience of eating capellini is a lot different from rigatoni. And then there's egg-based, fresh vs. dried. Oily sauces go poorly with egg-based noodles.

But I couldn't vote for a favorite because they all have their own uses.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I really don´t like pasta that much.
I can eat ravioli sometimes and I also like to eat spaghetti or macaronis with meat sauce that is all.
I can´t understand people who like to eat macaronis with ketchup it just taste boring.


----------



## bestellen (May 28, 2015)

If rotini is your one true love, you are fearless. You are bold, courageous, and brave. Your intrepid outlook on life allows you to live to the fullest. You are lionhearted and not afraid of anything.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Sloe said:


> I really don´t like pasta that much.
> I can eat ravioli sometimes and I also like to eat spaghetti or macaroons with meat sauce that is all.
> I can´t understand people who like to *eat macaroons with ketchup it just taste boring*.


Boring isn't the first word that comes to mind for this.

ADD: My apologies. I didn't know this was a thing.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2009/02/ketchup-cookies/


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

There should be an option for 'all' which is my choice.  

Having said that, pasta is just wheat and a vehicle for sauces and fillings. My favourite sauce is tomato and smoked bacon.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Boring isn't the first word that comes to mind for this.
> 
> ADD: My apologies. I didn't know this was a thing.
> 
> http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2009/02/ketchup-cookies/


 That is the stuff of nightmares!

But I believe Sloe is referring to macaroni, perhaps?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

You forgot this pasta: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giuditta_Pasta


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> You forgot this pasta: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giuditta_Pasta


Better looking than most if not all pasta


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

The tasty one.
White sauce mostly.
I prefer better company.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

My dad's family is Italian, so I've had a lot of great pasta, including home-made. But despite all the kinds I've had, I still come back to spaghetti (particularly, thick spaghetti) and bucatini. They're my two favorites and any time I make a pasta dish, I use either one.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> Considering his waistline, I'd love to hear Rossini's opinion on pasta.
> 
> Anyway, I voted other, because my favorite is gnocchi. Though they are filling, they are wonderful.
> 
> Edit: I have to pay respects to orecchiette. Those shells are perfect with ground meat and any chunky sauce


I think rossini may have another dish he liked best.....had Foie Gras in it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tournedos_Rossini


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

ldiat said:


> I think rossini may have another dish he liked best.....had Foie Gras in it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tournedos_Rossini


That sounds *fantastic*


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I cook a lot of pasta for myself. Penne's my all-purpose go-to.

Pasta may be a vehicle but the quality makes a huge difference. A while ago I started making a point of buying De Cecco brand pasta (the best pasta that's widely available in U.S. stores) and cannot go back. When I did buy a lesser brand a couple weeks ago I found it almost inedible.

You could get even more into various fancy imported pasta brands, not to mention making your own, but I won't go down that road.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pasta is a staple food. I think we cannot do without it once a week.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I like all pasta, as long as it is fresh. As GreenMamba stated before, every pasta has its place. One of my favourites is Cavatappi, which is used best in a heavy meat sauce. The ridges and spiral form seems to just absorb whatever is put on it.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sketti Honey Boo Boo style.
Look it up at your own risk.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Strangely as an Italian, I don't really like spaghetti.
I have a soft spot for _paccheri_ so I voted "other".


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

That looks quite delicious.


----------

